

Radio Mobile - Free RF Design Software  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/radio-mobile-free-rf-design-software
Radio Mobile is a free RF design software that was originally created for amateur radio applications but can also be used for commercial radio systems design. It was developed and continuously being developed by Roger Coudé (VE2DBE), an amateur radio enthusiast.
======
ionela
Radio Mobile is a free RF design software that was originally created for
amateur radio applications but can also be used for commercial radio systems
design. It was developed and continuously being developed by Roger Coudé
(VE2DBE), an amateur radio enthusiast.

